# Sleeping with your fur baby.



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

I know that many people sleep with their dogs and occasionally I may bring him in the bed in the morning after his early morning walk to go back to sleep for a little bit but how many of you actually sleep with your fur babies? I am so afraid I’m going to roll over on him or hurt him or flip him off the bed or something. I feel like he’s so fragile any unintentional quick movement could be dangerous for him. He loves to sleep on my hip if I’m on my side or if I’m on my back he’s on my belly. Am I exaggerating? This is now after our early morning walk. He’s on my belly and there’s a pillow on my left under the blanket.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been sleeping with our "Fur Babies" for a very long time. Both our Chrissy (Malt) and one of our Cats (Toodles) sleep with me and have not had any issues at all. Our little Laci (tiny Yorkie) sleeps in her Crate at night where she actually lets us know that she wants to go to bed.


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

Nani sleeps with us. She has been since she was about 4 months old. She likes to cuddle up right next me to sleep and when she needs to stretch out she just moves away. I have not had any issues and she sleeps between us, not on the edge of the bed.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Very cute picture!
Abella has been sleeping with me since she turned 1 year old. She is my favorite bed buddy - She snuggles right next to my pillow on a little blankie! Having her in bed next to me & listening to her breathing helps me sleep on my many rough sleepless nights - She is definitely my therapy dog. I guess I should add she isn't a teeny tiny maltese and weighs in at 7 lbs. Maltese are not as fragile as some may think.
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I love sleeping with my dogs. Zooey sleeps on a pillow next to me. She is a cobby 8 lb. girl, so I've never worried about rolling on her. If i had a puppy Malt or a tiny Malt, I'd probably put them in a crate next to me on the bed or nightstand.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi! I sleep with my baby Cody on my pillow in my arms every night although long time ago I used to worry he would fall off on my hard wood floor and get hurt. I bought a bed bumper. Google bed bumper it attaches to the mattress like a inch or taller so in case the puppy rolls to close you will have a bumper on the mattress. It helped me because I would wake up at times and he would roll over and the bumper held him up. You won’t even notice it! It’s thin. I actually have it on one side of the bed too.


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Very cute picture!
> Abella has been sleeping with me since she turned 1 year old. She is my favorite bed buddy - She snuggles right next to my pillow on a little blankie! Having her in bed next to me & listening to her breathing helps me sleep on my many rough sleepless nights - She is definitely my therapy dog. I guess I should add she isn't a teeny tiny maltese and weighs in at 7 lbs. Maltese are not as fragile as some may think.
> 🐶 🐾🌻
> 
> View attachment 274838


Drum roll..........Kobe comes in at a whopping 3.8.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Luna sleeps with us too.


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

mylittleluna said:


> Luna sleeps with us too.


Lol. My granddaughters name is Luna. I love it!!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Chvilla1 said:


> I know that many people sleep with their dogs and occasionally I may bring him in the bed in the morning after his early morning walk to go back to sleep for a little bit but how many of you actually sleep with your fur babies? I am so afraid I’m going to roll over on him or hurt him or flip him off the bed or something. I feel like he’s so fragile any unintentional quick movement could be dangerous for him. He loves to sleep on my hip if I’m on my side or if I’m on my back he’s on my belly. Am I exaggerating? This is now after our early morning walk. He’s on my belly and there’s a pillow on my left under the blanket.


I sleep with Whisper, but I think if you're worried about it, you won't be getting good sleep. Subconscioiusly you'll be thinking about rolling on the pup. Do what you're most comfortable with. That's the best choice for both of you, imho.
Lainie


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Omgosh, I think I’m the only one who doesn’t allow their dogs to sleep in their bed. I used to with my prior maltese but as they aged they leaked urine, so I opted against it with my 3 girls now. Well...actually, I let Suki sleep with me but I hate admitting that out loud, lol.
I would worry more of them falling off, then rolling on top of them, imo.


----------



## Kilo (Mar 5, 2019)

My Morkie Flex and i spoon, lol. Every single night. He has his own spot at the upper left corner of the bed by my pillow. He hops up and lays on his side and i snuggle up right behind him. Hes 17lbs of super fluffiness so its kind of like holding a big pillow. 
Sometimes he jumps down and lays on the ground, but still by my side. I have a little bed made up for him down there. Sometimes ill fall asleep and he'll be on the ground and I'll wake up in the middle of the night and he'll be in my arms. 

Bowser sleeps a foot or two below flex. Gotta snuggle up with my dogs because it sure doesnt seem like my gf wants anything to do with me. At least I have them though. 

Bowsers only 5lbs. When you hold him he feels so fragile. Almost like your going to break him.

What ive learned though is these dogs have an amazing sense of spacial awareness, and agility, both during awake and sleep. Im a 250lb bodybuilder with three dogs in his bed and a gf and we've never even come close to having an issue. We all have our own spots in the bed and its like we all know how each other sleeps.


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

Thanks Everyone. We have been in PR for about a month now and the routine here is very different. We were afraid of scorpions at night so my husband let Kobe in the bed and now he starts out in his bed for a few hours but as soon as my husband hears him he picks him up and he usually is right behind my knees or untop of my hip. Lol. I was scared at first and neither of us slept well but we are really good with it now.


----------



## MaPetiteChien (Oct 19, 2020)

_No, my little one is crate trained, and she is perfectly happy and feels 100% safe sleeping in her crate. I’ve always crated my dogs. It has been a tremendous help with separation anxiety. _


----------



## Kilo (Mar 5, 2019)

MaPetiteChien said:


> _No, my little one is crate trained, and she is perfectly happy and feels 100% safe sleeping in her crate. I’ve always crated my dogs. It has been a tremendous help with separation anxiety. _


If my dogs stayed in crates at night i would be the one needing help for separation anxiety. I'd probably end up trying to crawl up in the crate with them.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

All my dogs have always slept on the bed. My Lucky used to sleep on my head, when he was a puppy, he would chew on my hair. My Sandy (not a Maltese) burrowed under the covers and would sneak out to steal a pillow and drag it under the covers with him. Casper starts out near my head, through the night moves slowly down toward my feet then works his way back up toward my head. When I wake up, he pounces on my chest wanting to be petted.


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

wkomorow said:


> All my dogs have always slept on the bed. My Lucky used to sleep on my head, when he was a puppy, he would chew on my hair. My Sandy (not a Maltese) burrowed under the covers and would sneak out to steal a pillow and drag it under the covers with him. Casper starts out near my head, through the night moves slowly down toward my feet then works his way back up toward my head. When I wake up, he pounces on my chest wanting to be petted.


I was woke up about 4 am the other day to getting popped in the mouth by Kobe’s snout. Maybe he was dreaming but some how he was sleeping with his belly against my neck with his chin against my chin. I have no idea how that happened without me noticing but it was actually quite comfy. He’s been sleeping on my hip or behind my knees. It’s been nice. Thanks to everyone here for the suggestions.


----------



## ComoLove (Aug 27, 2020)

I also have my little Semmy this is my favourite Pomsky puppy. I was looking for such a breed for a long time and found Pomsky puppies for sale in Ohio , so I bought it right away. I like my puppy's company and he likes to be with me all the time ... when it's time to sleep, he takes the pillow by my head, and on cold nights he hides under the covers and curls up on my lower back.


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

wkomorow said:


> All my dogs have always slept on the bed. My Lucky used to sleep on my head, when he was a puppy, he would chew on my hair. My Sandy (not a Maltese) burrowed under the covers and would sneak out to steal a pillow and drag it under the covers with him. Casper starts out near my head, through the night moves slowly down toward my feet then works his way back up toward my head. When I wake up, he pounces on my chest wanting to be petted.


My Ari chews my hair. It's like she's flossing her teeth. I try to discourage it. Any idea why they do it?


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

I make a nest for Ari with my bathrobe every night. She starts off there but inches closer. My maltese have always slept with me. I'm not a good sleeper so I love being able to snuggle her. It's 3:54 am and I'm still awake.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Dstevens said:


> My Ari chews my hair. It's like she's flossing her teeth. I try to discourage it. Any idea why they do it?


I have no idea. Luck only did it as a pup. Casper is a kicker; he will dream at night and start kicking.


----------

